# Egg donor article from the Guardian



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,2056125,00.html

Have to say I agree with the article that it would be a good idea if some of the celebrities who definitely look like they had donor eggs would say so. Cant believe that all of them are in the super tiny minority of women who spontaneously have twins over 45.

Betty

/links


----------

